# How much to paint new '05 hood for '04?



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Just bought new '05 hood, spoiler, and grilles. Trying to find out what it should cost to get it painted. I've had quotes at $500 to $700, but that just seems awfully high. Any idea if this is a reasonable price?


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I talked to the dealer, and they said that they offer 05 conversion kits. They include the hood, spoiler and grill, paint and install for $1700 total. I don't know what the parts cost by themselves, but I imagine they are charging about the same for paint and install. I agree that it is a little pricey. All I really want is the hood, but the spoiler does look nice though.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

awsumvet said:


> Just bought new '05 hood, spoiler, and grilles. Trying to find out what it should cost to get it painted. I've had quotes at $500 to $700, but that just seems awfully high. Any idea if this is a reasonable price?


Actually that price sounds fair. Depending on where you are it should be about 5-700. That should include the paint as well. They should be able to match the paint by the paint code in the trunk.....


----------



## brushbandit (Feb 21, 2005)

I had my Sap hood painted and installed and had the autoX grilles installed for just under $600. They painted the hood IBM and the match was excellent.


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. The estimates include blending in the fenders with the hood and then clear coat hood and fenders, then bake. My experience with new paint like this is it seems more brittle when baked - chips easier. Any experience with this? I have an Impulse Blue so I'm glad to hear you had good luck with the color match.


----------

